
What Impact Did the Homeworld Exhibition of 1981 Have? (2012) - zeristor
https://www.houseplanninghelp.com/what-impact-did-the-homeworld-exhibition-of-1981-have/
======
zeristor
Comments are golden, by people who lived in the houses, or children of the
architect who built one of them.

